# The beloved TT



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.

But WTF has happened to TT's???? Just been looking at the Donnington pics and it was like a Max Power show in some pics.

Why do people 'corsa up' their TT???

I just don't get it.

Feck me. Sad to see.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Now available to the masses mate. It's the new Saxo!! :?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.
> 
> But WTF has happened to TT's???? Just been looking at the Donnington pics and it was like a Max Power show in some pics.
> 
> ...


This is all due to the fact that they are now older and subsequently cheaper and so younger members of the population can now afford them :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.
> ...


What's that with younger members? I'm young and I don't have a "corsa'd up" TT...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And I'm not, and I have!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> And I'm not, and I have!!


I can vouch for that - Saxo Girl :lol: :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


I'm glad to hear it :wink:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.
> ...


Bit of a sweeping comment there about the younger TT driving population.

And what do you mean by MAx Power? What is classed as a max power Mod???

Just interested thats all as i hate people generalising :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.
> 
> But WTF has happened to TT's???? Just been looking at the Donnington pics and it was like a Max Power show in some pics.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more - you've only got to look at the quality of the spelling on many of the posts to see that there's an increasing number of gormless fuckwits buying TTs now.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

jacksprat said:


> Bit of a sweeping comment there about the younger TT driving population.
> 
> And what do you mean by MAx Power? What is classed as a max power Mod???
> 
> Just interested thats all as i hate people generalising :wink:


I don't want to pick out an individuals motor, as it will be someones pride and joy.

But the TT Shop's TT is hideous, so that kind of thing


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to post this and by no means is it meant to offend anyone.
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Droo said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


What the fuck is that apostrophe for?


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

jampott said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


Happy now.. :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Droo said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Droo said:
> ...


Are you happy with the capital 'C'? :wink:

The youth of today, eh?


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

I think a capital C was a bit over the top to be fair a simple fuck you would have been ok though.. :wink: 
Thanks for the youth part though makes me feel young again.. :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

The TT Shop use their TT as their shop window.... thats why it looks like that. They have attempted to fit every possible mod!

I had nothing but positive comments about my car, i'd like to know who exactly you are referring to when you talk about max power....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Which ones?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Droo said:


> I think a capital C was a bit over the top to be fair a simple fuck you would have been ok though.. :wink:
> Thanks for the youth part though makes me feel young again.. :lol:


Birmingham on sea?

Do you mean Stourport upon Severn?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Droo said:


> I think a capital C was a bit over the top to be fair a simple fuck you would have been ok though.. :wink:
> Thanks for the youth part though makes me feel young again.. :lol:


You've obviously never picked up any punctuation skills, either.

An ellipsis has three dots, not two.

I can't even think where to begin with the rest of it. :roll:


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > I think a capital C was a bit over the top to be fair a simple fuck you would have been ok though.. :wink:
> ...


No Lisa i mean Birmingham, where it does nothing but rain.. :wink:

JampoTT you should charge for your english lessons.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Jesus.

White bonnet stripes on a TT.

<shakes head>


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you've seen _CANDY TT _in the flesh, I think it looks fantastic [smiley=smash.gif]

However, I agree with the following statement :? 


WozzaTT said:


> you've only got to look at the quality of the spelling on many of the posts to see that there's an increasing number of gormless fuckwits buying TTs now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> If you've seen _CANDY TT _in the flesh, I think it looks fantastic [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> However, I agree with the following statement :?
> 
> ...


I've had mine for years well no actually, but you know what I mean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > If you've seen _CANDY TT _in the flesh, I think it looks fantastic [smiley=smash.gif]
> ...


So you like the Candy?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> So you like the Candy?


I've got a nail enamel the same colour - looks FAB with a tan on toes! :wink:

Coope's doing lots of things to his new baby too (ABT spoiler, imap, wakbox, red callipers etc etc etc....) - I think it's his age, he's 50 next month  & it's his passion (apart from me :roll: ) he tells me he wants a car as pretty as his wife  but I reckon that's just another of his lines & one of the many reasons I love him so much, [smiley=sweetheart.gif] personally I'll never think much of his new TT because I'm not all that keen on the colour - it's too similar to the volvo he used to drive :? - he only got good taste when we got together  

- but let's not forget guys & gals; beauty is in the eye of the beholder & as long you love it who really gives a stuff what anyone else thinks?? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Too many cal look / roadster mags when I was younger candy Apple Red was always a favourite ,although you know I could never have anything thats red :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about a TT Max power event 2008?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


What the fuck is the red cross for :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Whos is this TT ?

Must say i'm more concerned about what's under the bonnet rather than tat and body kits but you've got to admit he's done a good job. Probably not a great drive but an excellent cruising car. He's probably got it right though - with all the cameras around, just take it slowly and cruise.

I'd certainly like some cleaning tips from him 

Cheers

James


----------



## RiskyTTakeover (Jul 22, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> I'd certainly like some cleaning tips from him


Ask the Conkers judges :roll:


----------

